# Hello from Ecuador



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all! my name is Anna and I am from Ecuador. I participate in other beauty forums but always wanted to participate here! I don't own too many MAC products since we don't have a MAC here, but recently bought some MSF's from ebay which I love and become obsessed with jaja now I want them ALL.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Other brands that I like are: Urban Decay and NYX... I really hope to make new friends here and learn a lot!

Kisses!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to specktra Anna!


----------



## HMC (Mar 16, 2010)

¡Bienvenidos chica! ¡Encantada!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome Anna - enjoy Specktra!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NYX and UD are my other favorites as well!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Anna!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Hablas español, preciosa? Si es así (if not too), te invito al Mac chat Latinoamérica:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f244/

Espero verte!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2010)

Anna!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi! and welcome!


----------



## s_lost (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola, Anna!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome Anna!! Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Anna and welcome to Specktra!


----------

